# Nokia c5 browsing problem



## mayurthemad (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello guys, i am mayurthemad and i have a nokia c5. The problem is whenever i try to browse the net on my mobile through opera mini, some sort of message comes like this "General: memory full, please close some applications". Now this message comes frequently & really irritates me 
. Plz guys tell me how to solve this problem so that i can browse freely.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 21, 2012)

Press the menu button, hold it till taskmanager opens. and close open apps.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 21, 2012)

^^Lol..That wont work...Because as soon as that message pops up..opera closes so no use of that.I have faced it several time myself.
2ndly It must be opera mobile not mini.
Mobile is prone to out of memory errors on s60v3 and s60v5 devices.
However opera mini is not known for any such issues.


----------



## pramudit (Mar 21, 2012)

nokia symbian have a age old history of memory full problem... i've used n72, n95 and 500, all these give memory full error on loading heavy pages and sometimes also on opening camera....


----------



## mayurthemad (Mar 21, 2012)

Although it doesn't close opera like sujeet said but it pops out quite frequently.
So guys is there any solution of this problem ?


----------



## pramudit (Mar 21, 2012)

restart it before browsing..... but afaik, low ram of nokias is culprit which you cant change.....


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 22, 2012)

Make sure opera turbo is enabled so as to minimise the per page memory usage and try clearing cache and cookies if you havent.
After that only option left is to switch to uc browser or use default nokia browser.

Try updating the firmware/software of your phone and see if it fixes the issue.


----------



## mayurthemad (Mar 22, 2012)

Since i have installed opera on the memory card(which has 200mb free) therefore i think that there is no question of low memory.
Btw is uc browser stable and does it show any kind of problem like this ?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 22, 2012)

^^ low memory doesn't mean memory card or internal memory for installing apps. its the 128Mb ram that C5 carries. C5 5MP (new one) have 256Mb ram (Nokia C5-00 5MP & Nokia C5-00)


----------



## mayurthemad (Mar 22, 2012)

@Sam : thank you very much for opening my eyes. 
Again i am asking, does uc browser show any kind of problem if i use it on my mobile ?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 22, 2012)

^^ nope. it won't. UCBrowser like opera mini compresses the page using their servers hence it uses less ram and runs smoothly


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 22, 2012)

But browsing experience on Opera mini is >>>> UCweb. I simply don't like its page rendering.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 22, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> But browsing experience on Opera mini is >>>> UCweb. I simply don't like its page rendering.



very tru 
and for downloading uc best as it has resume support i can easily download 1gb file on mobile....


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 22, 2012)

^^Oprera mobile has got similar download manager and supports resuming.
However Though opera mini. shows resume capability elbit most of the time it fails.


----------



## mayurthemad (Mar 22, 2012)

Ummm... guys there is also another problem which is akin to what sujeet said in his last post. While downloading uc browser from getjar the file stops at 1mb & doesn't move. While resuming it, the download again starts but moves nowhere. What to do now ?


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 22, 2012)

dont use opera to download uc from getjar.
Rather use default nokia browser or opera and goto m.opera.com for downloading the latest version compatible with your phone.
After. that try downloading uc from m.mobile9.com


----------



## mayurthemad (Mar 22, 2012)

ok, i have downloaded uc browser but how do i configure the settings ? ( i have a reliance sim)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 22, 2012)

You don't have to configure anything in UC browser if net is working in your mobile.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 22, 2012)

No need to configure UC For Reliance .
Just use the same APN you were using for opera.


----------



## mayurthemad (Mar 22, 2012)

It shows Init : Testing network[1] but nothing happens


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 22, 2012)

Some erroneous data setting in your mobile. Cross check.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 22, 2012)

mayurthemad said:


> It shows Init : Testing network[1] but nothing happens



go to UCBrowser in menu (or app). go to option without opening it and check what is listed under network option. if its any random profile, change it to the profile with correct apn.


----------



## mayurthemad (Mar 22, 2012)

@Sam: thanks again i guess.
But i had to go in the app.manager>>installed apps>>uc browser>>settings and set the correct access point. I hadn't thought about it but just did like that & it worked.
Thanks everybody and i hope uc browser works fine.


----------



## bobsmith (Mar 30, 2012)

Reset your opera mini settings to default and then restart your nokia. It will work smoothly.


----------

